# 10 Month Old && Tantrums... && Refusal to Sleep...



## LilDreamy

I know.. she is still a baby... but I don't feel I relate to the baby forums anymore. She is growing so quickly and her little personality has recently came to life.

She is the cutest and happiest baby ever... atleast she was... until about a week ago.

She now throws tantrums!

If I'm holding something she wants, she will try and push my hands away, or dig her nails into my hand trying to move my hand.

Or If I try to pick her up when she doesn't want to be picked up, she kicks her legs and tries pushing me with her hands? And screams??? AH! She has never ever done this... and has always been a baby who ALWAYS wants to be held and given attention.

She still is... When it's bed time most deffinately.

Now, she also REFUSES to go to sleep.

Before I can even lower her completely down in her crib she screams bloody murder. I will try and rub her belly or pat her bottom. I'll do that for a good 30 minutes. But continues to scream. I try to hold her and rock her, but she does not want to even be in the lie down position, she will squirm and scream.

I let her in bed with me, and the more tired she gets the more "hyper" she becomes. She will throw herself all over the bed, rolling, and climbing on me. I think "Oh she'll wear herself out" And it never happens. I tried to let her wear herself out once and she ended up staying up until midnight.

I finally tried the whole "cry it out"... But no. She will scream and scream. I go in kiss her say i love her, leave again... and everytime I leave she cries even harder to where she can't control herself.

I'm so lost at what has gotten into her. She already has 8 teeth... and has never shown any teething pain before so don't think that's what it is.. :/ :shrug:

Help seasoned mommies!


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

I went through similar in the last month with Alex. He likes to bang his head against me in a tantrum, or scratch/bite me because he knows he's not supposed to do so! He will have days like this, followed by days of being all smiley and gentle....

I think it is just a phase they all go through at ths age. They are testing the boundaries!

Alex also has 8 teeth but I think the pain has increased now his back ones are coming in - could be the same for your LO? Alex never has his hands out of his mouth at the moment, even when eating lol.

Hope things settle back down soon for you.

Laura x


----------



## OmarsMum

Hi hun, those months are very developmental. She might be trying to learn new skills this is why she's frustrated. xx


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks for the replies! :)

She is deff prob testing her boundaries. And Very Frustrated with all of her new skills that she has. She's learning how big the world really is, and all of the things she can do. :)

Good to know that other babies go through this. lol. Was So scared I already did something wrong in raising her. :X Want to raise her the best way possible.


----------



## chubbin

All I can say is that it's hard to imagine your gorgeous little girl having tantrums. Lovely pics :) xx


----------



## starangel27

i was just going to start a thread on this since sunday my little boy is been a total nightmare he is just screaming & squealing all day long getting very clingy wont go to bed & just thrashing around im hoping its just a short term thing :-(


----------



## muddles

What is her bedtime routine? 

I know that Oliver goes to sleep easily (most of the time) if we follow our normal pattern of 
-dinner around 5:45pm, 
-1/2 his milk around 6:30pm, 
-bath time around 6:50pm, 
-other 1/2 of his milk after his bath,
- teeth brushed then he chooses books from his box of books in his room and we read for about ten minutes (or until he gets off my knee and goes a bit hyper trying to crawl away as the hyperness seems to be when he is knackered). 
-We then close his curtains and he points at his nightlight for it to be put on then it's kisses and cuddles then into his cot for 'sleepy, sleepies.' He is usually in bed asleep around 7:30pm.

I have noticed that if it's anything after 7:30 when we start doing stories then we have a real battle to get him to go to sleep. I guess it's because he is overtired. 

I sympathise with the tantrums as we are going through that phase too.


----------



## Lyndz

Hmmm bella went through this stage at around 9/10 months and i had to intorduce controlled crying. Nothing else would work, like you LO she would never exhaust herself if i left her to it, crying it out didn't work as i couldn't listen to it!! At night we would carry out her routine as normal, bath, book, milk, bed then the crying would start. so we'd go in after 5 mins, lay her back down, leave the room and repeated until she was asleep. The first night we were at it for around 2 hours, but after 1 week she would go down easily within about 15 minutes. I have no other advice i'm afriad, but you have my sympathy. It's a phase, she's learning so many things right now!! :Hugs:


----------

